# Yellow eyes-Golden Retriever



## Stef P. (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi everyone, 
I recently "adopted" a 3 year old Golden Retriever. I am familiar with dogs and my last dog was a golden retriever mix with chow chow. I was googling about yellow eye color for golden retrievers and came up with basically nothing. 
Anyhow; I am very fascinated by the eye color of my Golden. His eyes are yellow and I am wondering if anybody else's Golden have yellow eyes.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

My girls are a gray brown. They were gray blue when I got her and darkened as she got older. 
Pics would be cool


----------



## Stef P. (Jun 10, 2020)

Dunmar said:


> My girls are a gray brown. They were gray blue when I got her and darkened as she got older.
> Pics would be cool


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Light eyes are not uncommon in some field lines, but medium brown or darker eyes are the desired shade for the breed standard. Honestly, I like them both. (I'm a sucker for the darker gold and redder dogs)


----------



## Stef P. (Jun 10, 2020)

nolefan said:


> Light eyes are not uncommon in some field lines, but medium brown or darker eyes are the desired shade for the breed standard. Honestly, I like them both. (I'm a sucker for the darker gold and redder dogs)


Good to know. Everyones talks about his eyes...i wanted to go to the bottom of this lol


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow! They are very light! I have seen some goldens with lighter eyes, though most breeders I know won't produce dogs with super light eyes. I have also seen more field bred goldens that are darker in color, with lighter eyes. Denver's eyes are very dark brown.


----------



## Kenpup (Feb 1, 2020)

Beautiful ❤❤


----------



## lmtrng27 (Jun 10, 2020)

Wow so unique, I have never seen any dog with yellow eyes. My dog's eyes are light brown
You have such a beautiful dog!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

My boy, Pinyon, has amber eyes, although not as light as your dog's, I don't think. I realized, going through my photos, that I don't have a good picture of them. This was the best I found. I will try to get a better shot tomorrow in good light, if I remember.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

that is so interesting! i've never seen a golden with lighter eyes like that before, the colour is striking and very pretty.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dunmar said:


> My girls are a gray brown. They were gray blue when I got her and darkened as she got older.
> Pics would be cool


Can you provide pics? 

First thing I think about when somebody says their dogs eyes are gray/blue or gray/brown is cataracts.... I was debating about saying anything earlier, but decided it should be mentioned. 

W/R to coloring - goldens should have med to dark brown eyes. There are or were some big field dogs out west (I think up on BC Canada area) who had yellow eyes and I saw some of that influence with a number of litters and young dogs out there with certain dogs behind them. You do not see light eyes in show lines because heads/expression is such a huge deal in this breed. Lighter eyes are a huge fault... but away from show lines, yeah, have seen it happen.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Stanley Steamer is the dog you all are referring to that throw light colored eyes. But I have seen it in other field breedings that aren't related to Stanley. Now Stanley didn't have curly fur, but threw a lot of very very curly fur. The dog in the photo has much lighter eyes, more than what Stanley throws. Since he's a rescue, it would be really hard to know if he's not mixed with something. The lighter eyes that Stanley throws are light amber. The dog in the photo goes beyond amber.


----------



## iwuollet (Feb 7, 2019)

Stef P. said:


> View attachment 873907


I’m not sure if you can see his eyes that well on this pictures but his eyes are very light too, I always get that question asked.


----------



## DD004 (Sep 20, 2020)

Stef P. said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently "adopted" a 3 year old Golden Retriever. I am familiar with dogs and my last dog was a golden retriever mix with chow chow. I was googling about yellow eye color for golden retrievers and came up with basically nothing.
> Anyhow; I am very fascinated by the eye color of my Golden. His eyes are yellow and I am wondering if anybody else's Golden have yellow eyes.





Stef P. said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently "adopted" a 3 year old Golden Retriever. I am familiar with dogs and my last dog was a golden retriever mix with chow chow. I was googling about yellow eye color for golden retrievers and came up with basically nothing.
> Anyhow; I am very fascinated by the eye color of my Golden. His eyes are yellow and I am wondering if anybody else's Golden have yellow eyes.





Stef P. said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently "adopted" a 3 year old Golden Retriever. I am familiar with dogs and my last dog was a golden retriever mix with chow chow. I was googling about yellow eye color for golden retrievers and came up with basically nothing.
> Anyhow; I am very fascinated by the eye color of my Golden. His eyes are yellow and I am wondering if anybody else's Golden have yellow eyes.


Mine has very light eyes also.


----------



## Moiry (Dec 25, 2020)

DD004 said:


> Mine has very light eyes also.
> View attachment 876899


Can we see some pictures of him as a puppy?
I think o have a similar looking golden.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Moiry said:


> Can we see some pictures of him as a puppy?
> I think o have a similar looking golden.
> View attachment 879184


This puppy is adorable, but I don’t think it’s a golden. He has liver pigment which doesn’t occur in Goldens, perhaps he is mixed or is a Dudley lab.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

"Color preferably dark brown; medium brown acceptable."

That light eye color is striking (and I love the photo where he's clearly waiting for some food to drop, LOL), but it is incorrect. I personally prefer eyes that are almost black.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

In the one off chance I’ve seen purebreds goldens with blue eyes. Even though this is an odd anomaly their AKC registration was in order. However since this does not meet the standards of the breed the breeder kept the dog as her loving pet. She was amazing.I’ve only seen this anomaly once. 
So I guess the point is your pup may be full golden .I think yellow still rides on the standards of a golden retriever


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Moiry said:


> Can we see some pictures of him as a puppy?
> I think o have a similar looking golden.
> View attachment 879184


Do you have your puppies AKC paperwork? Someone earlier said something about Dudley 
Here is a picture of a Dudley Lab


----------



## Moiry (Dec 25, 2020)

Im pretty convinced he is rither a mix with a lab, nova socotia or a chesapeake..since he has a lot of webbing as well. But one thing that strikes me odd is that he curls his tail like a malamute husky.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think what you have is a Dudley Labrador. 





__





What Is A Dudley Labrador And How Are They Different? - LabradorTrainingHQ


Dudley Labradors are a rare type of Lab that lacks melanin and so, it has a pink nose. Read on to discover what exactly makes this type of Labrador extra special.




www.labradortraininghq.com


----------



## dryley (Feb 14, 2021)

Stef P. said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently "adopted" a 3 year old Golden Retriever. I am familiar with dogs and my last dog was a golden retriever mix with chow chow. I was googling about yellow eye color for golden retrievers and came up with basically nothing.
> Anyhow; I am very fascinated by the eye color of my Golden. His eyes are yellow and I am wondering if anybody else's Golden have yellow eyes.


We have a "Golden Doodle", now about 5 yrs old. As he has gotten older his eyes seem to be getting browner, but when young he had yellow "wolf-like" eyes. I was wondering if this is common also.


----------



## DD004 (Sep 20, 2020)

Stef P. said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently "adopted" a 3 year old Golden Retriever. I am familiar with dogs and my last dog was a golden retriever mix with chow chow. I was googling about yellow eye color for golden retrievers and came up with basically nothing.
> Anyhow; I am very fascinated by the eye color of my Golden. His eyes are yellow and I am wondering if anybody else's Golden have yellow eyes.


Just curious, did your golden come from New Hampshire? I got mine from a breeder in New Hampshire and he has those same yellow eyes.


----------



## dryley (Feb 14, 2021)

DD004 said:


> Just curious, did your golden come from New Hampshire? I got mine from a breeder in New Hampshire and he has those same yellow eyes.


No, we live in Indiana. He came from around Indianapolis.


----------



## Paulolima (Aug 1, 2021)

My baby has yellow eyes too... This is a indoor pic, outdoor is just stunning!


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Megora said:


> Can you provide pics?
> 
> First thing I think about when somebody says their dogs eyes are gray/blue or gray/brown is cataracts.... I was debating about saying anything earlier, but decided it should be mentioned.
> 
> W/R to coloring - goldens should have med to dark brown eyes. There are or were some big field dogs out west (I think up on BC Canada area) who had yellow eyes and I saw some of that influence with a number of litters and young dogs out there with certain dogs behind them. You do not see light eyes in show lines because heads/expression is such a huge deal in this breed. Lighter eyes are a huge fault... but away from show lines, yeah, have seen it happen.


The things you read when an old thread pops up.
Didn't see this before 
She was in the transition of going from puppy blue/Gray to brown. She is now a medium brown, no gray over a year later. She is 19 months old now.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dunmar said:


> The things you read when an old thread pops up.
> Didn't see this before
> She was in the transition of going from puppy blue/Gray to brown. She is now a medium brown, no gray over a year later. She is 19 months old now.


And you never provided pictures....

It's not normal for them to have blue gray eyes when they come home. Even as really young baby pups. Still curious what might have been going on with her eyes.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Megora said:


> And you never provided pictures....
> 
> It's not normal for them to have blue gray eyes when they come home. Even as really young baby pups. Still curious what might have been going on with her eyes.


Didn't see this until today. So I can't really provide close up pics of her eyes back then. 
Don't know what was doing on. They are medium brown now.


----------



## Monicay (6 mo ago)

Moiry said:


> Can we see some pictures of him as a puppy?
> I think o have a similar looking golden.
> View attachment 879184


hello
What a sweet pup
I think mine looks similar


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Alaska7133 said:


> Stanley Steamer is the dog you all are referring to that throw light colored eyes. But I have seen it in other field breedings that aren't related to Stanley. Now Stanley didn't have curly fur, but threw a lot of very very curly fur. The dog in the photo has much lighter eyes, more than what Stanley throws. Since he's a rescue, it would be really hard to know if he's not mixed with something. The lighter eyes that Stanley throws are light amber. The dog in the photo goes beyond amber.


Mighty Mo is also a dog that threw lighter eyes. So if the dog doesn't go back to Stanley usually they go back to Mo.


----------

